# Netzwerk mit win 2000 und win 98



## Tai2K (28. Januar 2002)

Wie krieg ich ein netzwerk zum laufen in dem neben einem win 2000 pc auch noch 3 win 98 pcs sind?


----------



## GeNeRaL (28. Januar 2002)

*Antwort,*

Hi,
ich weis zwar nicht, wie gut du dich mit netzwerk auskennst, 
aber du kannst einfach dein netzwerk aufbauen und genauso bei win 98 installieren wie bei win 2k, da spielt das betriebssystem keine rolle, wenn du aber nicht weisst wie du n netzwerk aufbaust, dann schreib einfach nochmal hier her.


----------



## Tai2K (29. Januar 2002)

*g* ich weis wie man ein netzwerk auf baut(unter win 98) nur ich hab etz seit ner woche win 2k und komm damit net wirklich klar da es zwar heist win 2k sucht sich das netzwerk automatisch und stellt die ip ein, sollte es dies net machen soll man auf die Netzwerkverbindung rechtsklicken und die ip ändern, das dumme is nur bei mir wird unter Netzwerkverbindungen überhauptkeine verbindung angezeit was laut Microsoft hotline "wenn eine Netzwerkkarte installiert ist unter garkeinen umständen der fall sein kann da win 2k die netzwerk verbindung erstellt" nachdem sie nach 10 min immer noch net kapiert hatt das aber genau das bei mir der fall is hab ich aufgelegt unds versuchs etz hier


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2002)

Also, wenn windows 2000 keine netzwerkverbindung anzeigt, dann wird wohl deine netzwerkkarte nicht vernünftig laufen, installier mal vielleicht einen win2k treiber, vielleicht liegt dort das problem.


----------



## Tai2K (2. Februar 2002)

hm sie wird zwar als aktives laufendes gerät angezeigt aber ich tests denoch mal


----------

